# Sigma as first Pistol



## jimmy310 (Feb 26, 2008)

Whats up guys? My question is will the S&W Sigma 40cal will be a good first choice for me? I goto the range with my buddies and love to shoot! They both have some nice pistols, one having a hk usp .45 and the other a sig p226 .40 cal.

I have no problem with the heavy trigger pull, just wondering if the lack of safety's will take me by surprise.

My other option is a s&w sw99 in 9mm. I am really just looking for something reliable that shoots straight. I plan on buying a barely used pistol and my max is $400. 

I also heard that 9mm doesn't isnt a good caliber for home defense. Which pistol should i get?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your getting some bum info. The 9mm is just fine for any defense home or other wise. If you have no trouble with the heavy trigger pull then by all means get the .40VE. I got one but it took me awhile to get use to it. I use it sometimes as a truck gun. I have other guns for the home and carry. God luck.:smt033


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

For $400 you could do better. That's what I paid for a M&P. I think the Sigma was $269. I tried the trigger on the Sigma, put it down, and spent the extra money. Never have regretted that choice.


----------



## jimmy310 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im most likely gonna get the sw99, always wanted one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SW99 is a clone of the P99 - it is nice. I prev owned one. Be aware that the SW(9 is the best variant, but they stopped making it at the end of 2005 - although, U can still find them new.

The SW990L was made until more recently - but it has a totally different trigger. The SW99 is DA/SA, and the SA pull is sweet. The SW990L has the same trigger pull all the time, but I think it is a tad bit too heavy.

As for the SIgma - that is too high. And, while Sigma fans may hate me for it - I would never buy a Sigma. They are reliable. However, after a few trips to the range, you will most likely be disappointed that you cannot shoot nice groups because the trigger is too heavy.

Over the many years I have been online - I see too many guys get suckered into a Sigma because of the price. Then, their next post is "how do I lighten the trigger).

A sigma IS reliable - but its more of a truck gun than a range toy.

As for caliber - if you really are not into handguns, you will likely find the recoil of a 40 cal to be too much (for a beginner).

Get a 9mm. I have several 9mm guns, and it is what I carry on me as well.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmy310 said:


> Im most likely gonna get the sw99, always wanted one!


 FWIW, IMHO a much better choice.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a 9mm. Especially is smaller guns, the recoil sucks in a .40SW IMO. Much cheaper ammo as well. Also, for $400 you can do better, as mentioned above. I paid $400 for my XD9's.

-Jeff-


----------



## jimmy310 (Feb 26, 2008)

California isnt the cheapest place to buy a gun


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jimmy310 said:


> California isnt the cheapest place to buy a gun


I bought both of my XD's online. If you can find a place near you that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for FFL fees, then I would recommend purchasing online. That's assuming you can find a place that charges a reasonable fee though...

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## jimmy310 (Feb 26, 2008)

XD's run about $530-9mm, $560-.40cal, $599 .45cal new in my neck of the woods.

And to tranfer i believe that runs around $50 bucks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=104325867

Even with shipping and a $50 FFL fee, you'd be saving enough cash to buy some ammo  Check out that sellers other auctions, I bought my bi-tone service from that guy. He has great prices on XD's if you decide to go that route.

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jimmy310 said:


> XD's run about $530-9mm, $560-.40cal, $599 .45cal new in my neck of the woods.
> 
> And to tranfer i believe that runs around $50 bucks.


Just bought an XD .45 Compact online through gunbroker. Paid $448 for the XD, $25 shipping,and $25 Xfer fee through a local shop. so $498 from site to my truck. About $75 - $100 cheaper than my local shop, but did have to wait a week to put it in my hands. :smt023


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

if you really like the SW99 i'd recommend getting the Walther version instead.

i would also recommend the M&P over the Sigma(by far).the M&P is the only S&W semi-auto i'd go near myself.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Go some place that let's you rent and shoot them all. I love my Sigma 40VE :smt1099


----------



## algoesfast (Jun 28, 2008)

I carry a sigma 40ve. Bought it new for 350. It shoots low and to the left. But I can adjust for that. I am not bothered by the trigger pull at all. And I love the kick. I am thinking of getting a Taurus PT709 Slim 9mm. They list for $375 new. I would check several out if you can. Good luck.


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Sigma is a great choice*

ive had my sigma for about a month now and i can shoot great tight groups at the range and its reliable. However for carry i find it a bit big. i got mine for $285 brand new from bass pro shops. I love the gun and its a 9mm so the ammo is cheap. If u can shoot with the heavy trigger go for it I can shoot tight groups at 25 feet (all within the 9 ring most within the 10) and at 50 feet i can keep it in the 8 and 9 rings. If i had some papers with me id post em up for ya.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

They are great I love mine!:smt033


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey all!

I am now a first time gun owner. Just signed up on the forum as well.

Bought a SW40VE Sigma from my friend for $200. He bought it brand new 2 years ago and said he's only put about 100 rounds through it.


Going out shooting on Saturday in the hills. Can't wait to try it out.

Oh, and I just purchased a Houge grip on eBay for $10. That'll be nice.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

GSRevs said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am now a first time gun owner. Just signed up on the forum as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

GSRevs said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am now a first time gun owner. Just signed up on the forum as well.


Welcome from southeast TX.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats, ENJOY!


----------



## grizzly6626 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> SW99 is a clone of the P99 - it is nice. I prev owned one. Be aware that the SW(9 is the best variant, but they stopped making it at the end of 2005 - although, U can still find them new.
> 
> The SW990L was made until more recently - but it has a totally different trigger. The SW99 is DA/SA, and the SA pull is sweet. The SW990L has the same trigger pull all the time, but I think it is a tad bit too heavy.
> 
> ...


I have a sw9ve sigma model, but mine does not seem to have a heavy trigger, and I seem to be pretty accurate with it. I have had two other 9mms, one was a s &w also, and the other a Barreta, and I cant seem to tell much difference in any of them as far as trigger weight goes. But I do like the way the one I have now feels in my hands, better than the others I have owned.


----------



## grizzly6626 (Oct 25, 2008)

As I stated earlier, I currently own a sigma 9mm, but I am not a big semi-auto guy. I prefer the 9mm as a carry gun just because it has a higher ammo capacity, 15 rounds to be exact. But, I held a .50 cal Desert Eagle a couple of weeks ago, and fell in love with it. So I am going to get it as soon as I get the Smith 500 Magnum with the ten inch barrell.:smt1099


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*sigma*

I had a sigma 9 as my first pistol back in 1993 and it is a fairly good pistol. It is a S&W. My friend Donny and I "he is no longer with us" went to see the movie Heat and decided we needed HK .40s like DeNero carried. They were sweet.


----------

